# Wer ist eigentlich hogger?



## KArzzor (22. September 2008)

Ist mir verdammt peimlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber wer ist hogger? hier wird dauertn von ihm geredet als wäre er so stark wie chucknorris  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wäre nett wens mir wer erklären könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (22. September 2008)

Glaub das ist der erste elite mob den du per quest niederringen musst, in der nähe von goldshire.
Wenn ich falsch liege bitte verbessern.

(also für allianz)


----------



## Plakner (22. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hogger isn lvl 11er Elitemob den man für ne Gesucht-Qsts braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (22. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hogger isn lvl 11er raremob den man für ne Gesucht-Qsts braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


rar mobs sind nie für q gedacht dropen nur besseres zueg der ist elite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (22. September 2008)

Bist wahrscheinlich Hordler, wenn ja mach einfach mal einen Mensch (musst ihn ja nicht lange spielen, nur bis 12 oder so) und Queste im Wald von Elwynn. Dann wirst du den ganz alleine finden.


----------



## Gen91 (22. September 2008)

nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (22. September 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite


doch klar ist der elite hab es vor 6 tagen gemacht^^


----------



## Taoru (22. September 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite


Hogger wird immer Elite bleiben... *g*


----------



## Oogieboogie (22. September 2008)

doch der ist noch elite


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. September 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite



er ist und wird immer elite bleiben.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

wär ja n verbrechen den nicht mehr elite zu machen das waren zeiten zu wow beginn der erste elite was macht das drachen symbol da *klatsch*^^


----------



## Astrad (22. September 2008)

Hogger isn armer alter Questmob, der aus Spass von 70ger umgeklatscht wird..... der arme :-(


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (22. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> Hogger isn armer alter Questmob, der aus Spass von 70ger umgeklatscht wird..... der arme :-(


wie du hast ihn gesehen wie der gestorben ist? O.O
ich dachte er wär chuk norris in einem gnoll kostüm^^


----------



## Sonsbecker (22. September 2008)

hogger ist die wow-figur von kurt beck, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die beiden sehen aus wie zwillinge. nur, der eine ist zurückgetreten, der andere hat seine stellung noch, als erster imba-boss für kleinste level


----------



## klogmo (22. September 2008)

Es sind ja nur so "normale" keine Elite mehr (z.B. die Mobs in dieser einen Burg im Redridge), Mobs mit Name in der Regel schon


----------



## KArzzor (22. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hogger isn lvl 11er Elitemob den man für ne Gesucht-Qsts braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah danke das ist sehr prezise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
endlich weis ich wer hogger ist^^

an die anderen poster auch vielen dank =)


----------



## KiLLa239 (22. September 2008)

Ich finde es nervig das in jedem Zusammenhand irgentwer "Hogger" oder "Chuck Norris" schreien muss, ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören... Einmal ist es lustig aber irgentwann reichts auch.


----------



## Gnomthebest (22. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> aber wer ist hogger? hier wird dauertn von ihm geredet *als wäre er so stark wie chucknorris*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer erzählt denn sowas?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hogger ist natürlich STÄRKER als chuck norris




Taoru schrieb:


> Hogger wird immer Elite bleiben... *g*



und wenn nicht, dann gibts eine unterschriftensammlung mit 10.000.000 teilnehmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (22. September 2008)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nervig das in jedem Zusammenhand irgentwer "Hogger" oder "Chuck Norris" schreien muss, ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören... Einmal ist es lustig aber irgentwann reichts auch.


Außerdem gilt: Saurfang > Techno-Vikinger > Chuck Norris um euch mal aufzuklären ihr Chuck Fanboys. ;-)


----------



## Mebo (22. September 2008)

hahahaha...hogger könnte mich jedesmal weg haun wenn leute über den schreiben hahaa


----------



## Toshima (22. September 2008)

Astrad schrieb:


> der aus Spass von 70ger umgeklatscht wird



Das ist kein Spaß. Das ist Rache für die vielen Tode. ;-)


----------



## Shany1991 (22. September 2008)

Hogger is subba


----------



## Plakner (22. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> ah danke das ist sehr prezise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nichts zu danken =)


----------



## Garagean (22. September 2008)

wieso is Hogger nur so beliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eisbart der Alte is doch auch lvl11 Elite aber in Dun Morogh
Der Arme wird immer übergangen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM

Hier ums nochmal deutlich zu machen


----------



## 3r1k (22. September 2008)

ich bin stolz auf euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keinerlei flames oä, einfach nur ne richtige antwort! weiter so!


----------



## Mab773 (22. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> ah danke das ist sehr prezise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


HOCKER?!?!?!!??!?!
aaaaaaaah, meine augen, sie bluten!


----------



## lukwild (22. September 2008)

ahh wie geil! hocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja vor ner halben stunde wusstest ja garnet wer der is ^^


----------



## KInstinct (22. September 2008)

Hogger ist der Herrscher der Welt... er zeigt es nur nicht so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klogmo (22. September 2008)

3r1k schrieb:


> ich bin stolz auf euch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ey wus schaibst dhu da? lehrn mal deutch du nup


/ironie off

Man so zu schreiben macht einen ja fast kaputt, das mache ich nie wieder ^^


----------



## Flixl (22. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Arkoras (22. September 2008)

High Overlord Saurfang > Hogger


----------



## Gnomthebest (22. September 2008)

Mab773 schrieb:


> HOCKER?!?!?!!??!?!
> aaaaaaaah, meine augen, sie bluten!



xD

ich sitz auf  hocker und
ich steh auf hogger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=448


----------



## Plakner (22. September 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> wieso is Hogger nur so beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was ist ein "Eisbart"? Krigt man das wenn man im Winter den Bart ins Wasser tunkt und einfach ma 10Minuten wartet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrigh (22. September 2008)

DAS hier hat den Hogger berühmt gemacht:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHWyJT2QRMM


----------



## Klunker (22. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> den kann man doch selbst mit level 10 alleine legen. insofern man hexer ist ^^





ich hbe ihn als lvl 10 krieger gekillt  stolz sei  imemr schön mit kniesehene gezogen gehaun wegelaufen am endehatte ich noch 5 lp und er k.a aber ich habe zuerst zugeschlagen^^


----------



## diesirea (22. September 2008)

man ist sich noch nicht so sicher

aber bis auf 2 theorien kann man heut zutage alles ausschließen

1. : Hogger ist der Heimliche WoW Welt Boss man schafft ihn heutzutage auch allein zulegen. aber seine wahre macht gibt erst zum Besten wenn 120 ololadine auf in ein klopfen. nach 10 stunden gibt er den kampf auuf (solange ein pala überlebt und wegen dem extremen schwierigkeitsgrad wurde das lich king addon bekannt gegeben da sind die palas 80 und hogger wird noch mal um einiges entschärft) und reißt sich selber die rübe vom kopf

2. : Chuck norris steckt eigendlich nicht hinter Hogger  er ist hogger  und damit es ihm nicht langweilig wird legt er sich jedes mal schmerzschreiend (er tut natürlich nur so   ist genauso wie bei ner bekannten mit nem 5 jährigen am anfang schlägt er zu und es macht dir spaß   am ende wird es langweilig und du tust als hätte er dir weh getan damit er die mücke macht) auf den staubigen boden.


----------



## Crusada (22. September 2008)

ein hogger raid is ganz einfach ... 10-25 leute erstellen sich ein neuen char und raiden mit lvl 1 hogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird das gemacht auf Guldan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (22. September 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> wieso is Hogger nur so beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben. Für alle die ihren Eisntieg in WoW als Zwerg oder Gnom gemacht haben, wird Eisbart immer der erste Elite-Mob bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur Hogger ist leider viel bekannter.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. September 2008)

Hogger ist der erste elite Mob für Menschen


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also das ist der erste Elite dem du als Mensch begegnest.
Das mit der Stärke ist mehr so ein witz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Auf Signatur verweis*


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (22. September 2008)

Ach ja Hogger ist noch so stark wie chuck Norris....
Er ist stärker!!


----------



## Bihd (22. September 2008)

hogger ist ein 40er raid boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (22. September 2008)

Quatsch Hogger wird mit Chuck Norris verglichen, weil Hogger nie stirbt. Er verschwindet vielleicht mal kurz, aber is immer gleich wieder da. MYSTERIÖS-ein Fall für....


----------



## Larmina (22. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Quatsch Hogger wird mit Chuck Norris verglichen, weil Hogger nie stirbt. Er verschwindet vielleicht mal kurz, aber is immer gleich wieder da. MYSTERIÖS-ein Fall für....


Chuck Norris!


----------



## Jeffy (22. September 2008)

hogger is doch iwie behindert, obwohl ich diese 100 man raids mit lvl 1 gnomen mag.

so far


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

Jeffy schrieb:


> hogger is doch iwie behindert, obwohl ich diese 100 man raids mit lvl 1 gnomen mag.
> 
> so far


Hogger ist cool!!
*FLAME!*


----------



## Monoecus (23. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Quatsch Hogger wird mit Chuck Norris verglichen, weil Hogger nie stirbt. Er verschwindet vielleicht mal kurz, aber is immer gleich wieder da. MYSTERIÖS-ein Fall für....






Larmina schrieb:


> Chuck Norris!



*NEIN!!*

*DAS GALILEO MYSTERY-TEAM!!*


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> *NEIN!!*
> 
> *DAS GALILEO MYSTERY-TEAM!!*


Pfffff nö! Chuck Norris ist viel cooler als das doofe galilieo mystery team!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylv (23. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Pfffff nö! Chuck Norris ist viel cooler als das doofe galilieo mystery team!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Chuck Norris  ist ein Fall für das Galileo Mystery Team...
Hogger ist und bleibt ein Worldboss, er ist mächtiger als Illidan und Arthas zusammen... und vor allen schlauer


----------



## Telk (23. September 2008)

Ich wär dafür das Blizzard eine 5(40!!!^^)mann instanz mit Hoger als letzten Boss macht,ach ja Eisbart der alte is der vorletzte Boss damit auch die Gnome und Zwerge Spieler zufrieden sind.Also wer is für ne 10.000.000 Mann Unterschriftenaktion?^^


----------



## Crusada (23. September 2008)

Telk schrieb:


> Ich wär dafür das Blizzard eine 5(40!!!^^)mann instanz mit Hoger als letzten Boss macht,ach ja Eisbart der alte is der vorletzte Boss damit auch die Gnome und Zwerge Spieler zufrieden sind.Also wer is für ne 10.000.000 Mann Unterschriftenaktion?^^



gibt doch nur ca 8 millionen wow spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

lol^^


----------



## Xondor (23. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke Adblock, dass ich diese Signatur und alle Signaturen dieser Art niewieder sehen muss.


----------



## Renenm (23. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Chuck Norris!



Nachdem ihr dem TE erzählt habt wer Hogger ist, nun meine Frage:

Wer ist Chuck Norris? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lâzché (23. September 2008)

Renenm schrieb:


> Nachdem ihr dem TE erzählt habt wer Hogger ist, nun meine Frage:
> 
> Wer ist Chuck Norris?
> 
> ...




Also Chuck Norris ist..... ist... unbeschreiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich darf keiner ueber Chuck Norris reden, der sich nicht seiner wuerdig erwiesen hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Normalerweise muessten wir ihn (wenn wir ueber ihn reden) "Der-dessen-Name-nicht-genannt-werden-darf" nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er ist so unbeschreiblich stark, dass normalerweise sein blosses Antlitz schon einen ganzen Hoggerraid killt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber mal Spass bei Seite, DAS IST CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## Renenm (23. September 2008)

Danke für die Aufklärung.

Hätte ich damals mehr Texas Rangers mit meinem Vater angeschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lâzché (23. September 2008)

Also hier beim mir laeufts noch im Fernsehen^^

Glaub aber wir sind im Moment auf verschiedenen Kontinenten xD


----------



## BleaKill (23. September 2008)

Na ja der *Unaussprechliche* is halt unterm Hogger Kostüm wie bereits gemutmasst wurde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodlYy (23. September 2008)

Hogger


----------



## Sreal (23. September 2008)

um auch mal zu spammen,

hogger > all < Chuck norris

das sollte es ungefähr treffen.


----------



## Sinixus (23. September 2008)

Na ja, Hogger ist wie Chuck in den Filmen... jeder kennt ihn und keiner will ihm zu nahe kommen^^
Nein im Ernst, Hogger ist der erste Elite der einem das Leben ganz schön schwer machen kann.


----------



## Yiraja (23. September 2008)

Hogger hat mich letztens mit einem schlag gekillt xD


----------



## Swold (23. September 2008)

Dieses dumme Getue um einen Mob habe ich nie und werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen.


----------



## Feremus (23. September 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Dieses dumme Getue um einen Mob habe ich nie und werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen.


muste auch nicht .


----------



## stelzze (23. September 2008)

Ich fanmd den immer lustig echt klasse der Hogger


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. September 2008)

Hogger ist einfach Kult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CommanderCman (23. September 2008)

Hogger hat meine Druidin damals zu einem Richtig guten Stab verholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (23. September 2008)

da gabs doch so ein geniales Video wie ein schlachtzug von 40 gnomen lvl 1 gegen hogger kämpft, mal sehen ob ichs finde....
so da is der link http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=X4fSkC9gmKQ&...feature=related


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

es soll palas auf level 50 geben, die probleme haben ihn zu killen.


----------



## Agharnius (23. September 2008)

hüstel, das muss ein neuer witz sein oder? Ich glaub Palas machen schon Schaden, lasst uns das diskutieren


----------



## Hubautz (23. September 2008)

Hogger ist eigentlich der verschollene König von Stormwind. Er wurde von Arthas gefangen genommen, konnte jedoch mit Hilfe eines Gnollkostüms fliehen. Leider hat ihm die Kälte das Gehirn eingefroren, sodass er nun vor Stormwind herumirrt und permanent von 40-Mann/Frau Lvl 1 Gnomen geraidet wird.


----------



## Morphes (23. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Raidboss in der unmittelbaren nähe von SW!


----------



## Telk (23. September 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> Hogger hat mich letztens mit einem schlag gekillt xD



Da hat er halt gezeigt dass er WIRKLICH Chuck Norris ist.^^


----------



## Erdnuckel (23. September 2008)

Morphes schrieb:


> Ein Raidboss in der unmittelbaren nähe von SW!



Raidboss?? Hogger dir einen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> doch klar ist der elite hab es vor 6 tagen gemacht^^


du und welche armee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (23. September 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> du und welche armee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Armee von lvl1 Gnomen.


----------



## Da-Pusher (23. September 2008)

Hogger hat mal Sw geraidet


----------



## Sylv (23. September 2008)

Da-Pusher schrieb:


> Hogger hat mal Sw geraidet


es gab keine Überlebenden... und alle hatten einen Fusstritt am Kopf


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

sorry ich muss jetzt auch noch meinen senf dazu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hogger ist einer der coolsten charaktere in WoW

ich hab gehört er sollte jetzt nichmehr elite sein stimmt das? nein oder das kann doch schneesturm nicht machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

Mikrowelle schrieb:


> sorry ich muss jetzt auch noch meinen senf dazu geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er ist noch leet kann dich beruhigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (23. September 2008)

hogger ist ein mythos, eine legende...

oder auch 2 schläge bumm tod isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (23. September 2008)

Also ein Ally-Insider. Kein Wunder, dass ich das als Hordler nie gerafft habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

Ka warum er so berühmt ist. Es is ein langweiliger Elite Mob lvl 11 im ElwynforestXD


----------



## Mikrowelle (23. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Er ist noch leet kann dich beruhigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



puuuh danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Animos93 schrieb:


> Ka warum er so berühmt ist. Es is ein langweiliger Elite Mob lvl 11 im ElwynforestXD


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   der ist was besonderes punkt!
und wird es auch immer bleiben. ich werde nie die unzähligen hogger-raids vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MFG Mikrowelle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (23. September 2008)

ich frage mich echt wie ein GNOLL!!! berühmt sein kann XDDDD
warum ist nicht ein Murlock z.b. bei den Draenei haben die lustige namen wie argrawalawa^^


----------



## Animos93 (23. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> ich frage mich echt wie ein GNOLL!!! berühmt sein kann XDDDD
> warum ist nicht ein Murlock z.b. bei den Draenei haben die lustige namen wie argrawalawa^^



Der is wegen Allimania berühmt geworden XD Als Ersatz für Van Cleef^^


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> hogger ist ein mythos, eine legende...
> 
> oder auch 2 schläge bumm tod isser
> 
> ...


mit 2 schlägen tod ist nur sein double... imba roxxor wird er nur bei unvorsichtigen twinks und 70ern die sich imba fühlen ;P


----------



## AmunRha (23. September 2008)

Ein dreifaches Hoch für Hogger....

Hip hip hurra, hip hip hurra, hip hip muha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (23. September 2008)

Hogger ist inzwischen Non Elite und den musst du für ne Quest in Goldhain erledigen.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (23. September 2008)

SsKiLlEr schrieb:


> Hogger ist inzwischen Non Elite und den musst du für ne Quest in Goldhain erledigen.


man kb zu hogger zu gehen um ein screen zu machen, weil der elite ist-.-


----------



## Camô (23. September 2008)

Taoru schrieb:


> Hogger wird immer Elite bleiben... *g*






Oogieboogie schrieb:


> doch der ist noch elite






Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> er ist und wird immer elite bleiben.


Würde Blizz Hogger degradieren ... dann Gnade uns Gott vor seinem Zorn.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (23. September 2008)

Wer ist Hogger was ist Google?
Das alles demnächst bei xfactor! O_o


----------



## Rellikss (23. September 2008)

@ .:Vodoo:.

Nja auf das Niveau eines Windelkackers lass ich mich leider nicht hinab. Deswegen geh bitte selbst in den Wald von Elwyn und schau in dir bitte selber an. Als ich Hogger gelegt hab, bist du noch mit der Trommel um den Christbaum gerannt. 

/sign


----------



## Schallem (23. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> Hogger isn lvl 11er Elitemob den man für ne Gesucht-Qsts braucht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Achja Hogger raiden, das warn noch zeiten damals


----------



## Shizo. (23. September 2008)

Hogger is der Kult Boss aus WoW...
Der einzigware^^
Er kann Arthas mit einem schlag down machen
aber er will es nicht weil er kein besuch mag un dann so 25 lvl 70er kommen...
so hat er nur seine lowies zu besuch un die haut er halt um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (23. September 2008)

und achja letztens war er noch elite als ich ihn mit meinem twink gemacht hab^^


----------



## Kronas (23. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Würde Blizz Hogger degradieren ... dann Gnade uns Gott vor seinem Zorn.


hogger ist ein fehler in der matrix... er kann nicht geschwächt werden!


----------



## Lichtdrache (23. September 2008)

Jo der hogger ist der gamon der allianz wird dauernd gezergt unde gekillt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackhexers (23. September 2008)

hogger is ein elite mob den man im wald von elwynn findet!


----------



## Camô (23. September 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> wieso is Hogger nur so beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also vom Level her ist der Niedrigste Elitemob der Baumwüterich (k.A. wie der heisst) auf Teldrassil - lvl 9. Allerdings hat Hogger schon nen coolen Eigennamen und nicht so mainstream wie: Haudrauf, der Üble  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (23. September 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> hogger ist ein mythos, eine legende...
> 
> oder auch 2 schläge bumm tod isser
> 
> ...


Dann hast du seine Art zu kämpfen nicht durchschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine welcher Mob schafft es sich schon totzustellen, um nch 4 Minuten wieder die Bewohner von Elwynn zu tyrannisieren?


----------



## Pneo (23. September 2008)

wen damals 40 mann nix zutun haten.. sind die los und haben hogger als lvl1 geraidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (23. September 2008)

pfft, wer levelt denn schon Teldrassil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## koepj (23. September 2008)

oh man das ist schon der 100derste der einen solchen threath schreibt 


/close


----------



## Chris24051992 (23. September 2008)

also hogger ist son imba mob (elite st.11) den man im wald von elwynn für so eiqerledigen muss. es macht immer wieder spaß (mir zumindest) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. September 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> hogger ist die wow-figur von kurt beck,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectoric@l (23. September 2008)

Hogger ist 11 elite im Wald von Ellwyn.HAlt bei den Menschen


----------



## Leckerlie (23. September 2008)

hogger ist wie vagash nur über vagash redet keiner^^










mal sehen wer alles vagash kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (23. September 2008)

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, falls man es wirklich schafft, Hogger unter 10% zu bekommen taucht seine Mutter Mogger auf und gibt dem Raid den Rest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (23. September 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> pfft, wer levelt denn schon Teldrassil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




<-  ich hab da gelevelt als ich von sw un so nich wusste XD
Jeder war mal nen Kackboon^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (23. September 2008)

Ein Gnoll im Wald von Elwynn...
Eigentlich machen sich alle nur über diese kleine empfindliche Wesen lustig, aber auch Hogger hat Gefühle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Focht (23. September 2008)

40x lvl 1 auf hogger is auchn lustiger zeitvertreib...


----------



## Soupcasper (23. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hogger ist das göttlichste Wessen aus WoW... viele Sagen ranken sich um ihn. Er wohnt im Wald von Elwyn und ist Stufe 11 cD


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> hogger ist wie vagash nur über vagash redet keiner^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist vagash?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telk (23. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wer ist vagash?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vagsh is der erste (Elite?)mob bei den zwergen und gnomen.

Auf jedenfall is das so n Yeti den man für ne Q braucht un man etwa 2 Leute sein muss.


----------



## Garagean (23. September 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Wer ist vagash?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würde mich auch intressieren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (23. September 2008)

der heißt jetzt Eisbart der Alte und ich hab schon was auf Seite 2 von dem geschrieben.

p.s.:sry for doppelpost


----------



## Aratosao (23. September 2008)

Das ist der Heiligste Fred jemals :=)

Btt. Wurde ja scho geklärt sorry für Off'topic


----------



## Fire_Frog (23. September 2008)

Es gibt noch Leute, die Hogger nicht kennen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und es gibt Leute, die Vaggash (richtig geschrieben?^^) nicht kennen??
Also das kann nicht angehen, diese beiden, besonders Hogger ist einfach IMBA, bei Vaggash bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher^^
und wie schon zu oft gesagt: Hogger ist lvl 11 Elite im Wald von Elwynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vaggash ist das Gegenstück in Dun Morough.


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Erster elite mob in wow


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Erster elite mob in wow


Und der ungeschlagen beste!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telk (23. September 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> der heißt jetzt Eisbart der Alte und ich hab schon was auf Seite 2 von dem geschrieben.
> 
> p.s.:sry for doppelpost



Ne der heist nich eisbart.Und wiedersprich nich weil ich hab die Q vor 2 Tagen gemacht.

Bei eisbart muss man Fleisch für nen Jäger holen und Bei Vagash Rache für 2 Getötete Widder nehmen


----------



## Snoxy (23. September 2008)

Gibs nich glaub ich 20 Mann Level 1 Hoggerraids oder so? Oo


----------



## Larmina (23. September 2008)

Snoxy schrieb:


> Gibs nich glaub ich 20 Mann Level 1 Hoggerraids oder so? Oo


Waren 40 lvl 1 Chars die Hogger raiden. Sowas ist immer ein Mordsspaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (23. September 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> wie du hast ihn gesehen wie der gestorben ist? O.O
> ich dachte er wär chuk norris in einem gnoll kostüm^^



und ich dachte immer, dass es hogger ist, der ein chuck norris kostüm trägt^^


----------



## Caradim (23. September 2008)

HORDE!!!
schütz hogger^^
man braucht nur 40 hordler rund um die uhr dort patten lassen dann macht niemand die q mehr^^


----------



## Gocu (23. September 2008)

Caradim schrieb:


> HORDE!!!
> schütz hogger^^
> man braucht nur 40 hordler rund um die uhr dort patten lassen dann macht niemand die q mehr^^



wieso? Allianz muss ja kein PvP an haben^^


----------



## Caradim (23. September 2008)

die machen das schon.. welcher ally schlachtet net gern horde?
keiner weilses meist net fertigbringen xD


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. September 2008)

Hogger is lvl 11 Elite im Elwynn Forest


----------



## Leonyja (24. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




EBAY-Char?  *kopfkratz*??

(oder Horde?)


----------



## Domiel (24. September 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite



blödsinn einstein! sechs setzen..
 war und ist immer noch elite!


----------



## Decosia (24. September 2008)

Achja Hogger...

Als unser Real mal zusammengebrochen ist als wir in BWL waren ist der ganze Raid auf einen französichen Server und dann haben wir mit 40 lvl 1 Hogger gezergt:-)

Und wenn ich da heute zufällig vorbeikomme reite ich immer vorbei und hau ihn um, nur so aus persönlicher Rache für Februar 2005 :-)


----------



## wanumela (24. September 2008)

Leonyja schrieb:


> EBAY-Char?  *kopfkratz*??
> 
> (oder Horde?)




Ehm...was hat denn bitte das Wissen oder nicht Wissen eines NBC Namen mit einem Ebay Char zu tun??
Ich spiele seit über 3 Jahren WOW und kenn den "Heinz" auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh'alima (24. September 2008)

wanumela schrieb:


> Ehm...was hat denn bitte das Wissen oder nicht Wissen eines NBC Namen mit einem Ebay Char zu tun??
> Ich spiele seit über 3 Jahren WOW und kenn den "Heinz" auch nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, eigentlich kennt ihn zumindest jeder Ally, der mal im Wald von Elwyn gequestet hat...


----------



## Sulli (24. September 2008)

Swold schrieb:


> Dieses dumme Getue um einen Mob habe ich nie und werde ich wohl auch nie verstehen.



Hm.. dann gehst bestimmt auch in den Keller zum lachen ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nopast (24. September 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hogger ist DER Goldhain Endboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einfach der erste Elite den du als Mensch legen musst für ne Q.

lg


----------



## wanumela (24. September 2008)

Sh schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich kennt ihn zumindest jeder Ally, der mal im Wald von Elwyn gequestet hat...



Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Hordenspieler und der TE eventuell auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KArzzor (24. September 2008)

Leonyja schrieb:


> EBAY-Char?  *kopfkratz*??
> 
> (oder Horde?)



ganz sicher kein ebay char :/
bin horde und weis nicht was auf ally seiten so vor sich geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (24. September 2008)

Hogger ist bislang aus Datenschutzgründen der deutschen Lokalisierung entgangen. Es ist jedoch absehbar, dass im nächsten Patch sein wahrer deutscher Name ans Licht kommt.
„Hog“ ist im englischen das (Warzen)schwein. Demnach ist „Hogger“ auf deutsch „Schweiner“ oder – Bayernfans aufgepasst – „Schweini“

Tadaa!


----------



## alchilèes (24. September 2008)

hogger ist der erste echte brocken der einem auf allie-seite begegnet, als wow neuling denkst du ach da läuft noch ein gnoll,
dem zeig ich schnell wo der hase seine locken hat, nachdem er dir dann gezeigt hat wo der hase die locken hat schaust du genauer hin
und stellst fest das dieser gnoll einen namen hat.
dieses erlebnis prägt sich ein und bringt einen dazu ihn immer mal wieder zu besuchen und sich dafür zu bedanken....


----------



## Palinkos (19. Februar 2009)

Das Göttlichste an der ganzen Sache ist jetzt im Erfolgsbuch die Anzeige bei den Statistiken:
"Tode durch Hogger"

zu finden unter Tode.

Das ist echt der Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Ist mir verdammt peimlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


i lol'ed


----------



## FuGhi (19. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist doch auch in Kara
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0sebPWy4q4...feature=related 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

falls hogger irgendwann nich mehr elite sein sollte überleg ich mir ernsthaft mit wow aufzuhören.
hogger hat wahrscheinlich bisher mehr player gekillt als die 10 schlimmsten gank0rz aller wow server zusammen!

hail hogger! best boss ever ^^


----------



## Harloww (19. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> falls hogger irgendwann nich mehr elite sein sollte überleg ich mir ernsthaft mit wow aufzuhören.
> hogger hat wahrscheinlich bisher mehr player gekillt als die 10 schlimmsten gank0rz aller wow server zusammen!
> 
> hail hogger! best boss ever ^^


Lächerlich


----------



## Rotel (19. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist verantwortlich für die ersten Gruppenbildungen in WOW. Ich kenne Leute die heute nach Jahren immer noch zusammen spielen und sich damals bei Hogger erstmals geholfen haben. 

Hogger ist eine "lebende" Legende ;o)


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Palinkos schrieb:


> Das Göttlichste an der ganzen Sache ist jetzt im Erfolgsbuch die Anzeige bei den Statistiken:
> "Tode durch Hogger"
> 
> zu finden unter Tode.
> ...


report wegen ausgrabens von beantwortetem thread


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Lächerlich





weil?

dein ava in verbindung mit dem therm "SCHWANREGSCHAFTSABBRUCH" ist auch lächerlich -_-
wenn dus nich drauf anlegen würdest wärs trotzdem für mich ne sache der akzeptanz und ich würd das ding so laufen lassen... aber du willst ja frontal, oder?

wenn du meinen humor nich verstehst is es dein krams...

hogger verbindet bei vielen ally-chars den oblen "first encounter" überhaupt!

fats jeder hat die quest als newbie unterschätzt... ähnlich wie bei unsrerer prinzessin
die zwischenzeitlich leider auch harmlos generft wurde...


so why u judge me? kultstatus is cool! und den hat hogger nunmal... 
so what?


----------



## Focht (19. Februar 2009)

also wenn man hogger mit gott gleichstellt weis ich wer der letzte boss is ;D
hogger ist das alpha und das omega, der anfang und das ende....xD


----------



## Harloww (19. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> so why u judge me? kultstatus is cool! und den hat hogger nunmal...
> so what?



Weil es der lächerlichste und kindischste "Kultstatus" ist. Ich habe früher auch Allianz gespielt aber WARUM IN ALLER WELT sollte Hogger mir da im Gedächtnis bleiben? Wow, ich bin an einem Elite-Mob verreckt. Big whoop. Lasst uns 20 Threads darüber eröffnen! ES IST SO LUSTIG, ER IST DIE STÄRKSTE ENTITÄT IM WOW UNIVERSUM OLOLOLOLOLOL. Ah, nein warte. Es ist ein Level 11 Elite den jeder Lvl 13er allein legen kann. Krasser scheiß.

Das grenzt an "Epic Movie"-Humor.


----------



## Freaking (19. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist der, der meinen Ally Mage (bin Horde) dauernd gekillt hat, der ist härter als Sartharion 10er mit 3 Adds^^
Den findet man in so nem Lager an nem FLuss, nahe Westfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

hogger is einfach cool programmiert..der hat lustiche werte usw---
alle die wenn sie mit L10 dahin kommen noch denken das alleine questen in wow der hit is bekommen da zum ersten mal nen dämpfer aufgesetzt.

für wow nerds die echt frisch sind und noch nie nen golden umrahmten mob gesehn haben is hogger echt sowas wie "der tod" oder "die apokalypse" oder so.... der grund um sich mal ne grp für ne quest zu suchen...


er ist einfach der urknall für sachen grpquestin... also lasst ihm seinen kultstatus ^^

hogger hats echt verdient!


----------



## Aromat05 (19. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist mein papa^^


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

warum kultstatus? bist du so abgerbüht oder hast du wirklich keine nerdy neuling-erinnerung an den?

also mir hat er damals den arse rasiert...das geb ich auch gern offen zu weil ich weiss das es vielen an dern genau so ging ^^


hogger is einfach cool programmiert..der hat lustiche werte usw---
alle die wenn sie mit L10 dahin kommen noch denken das alleine questen in wow der hit is bekommen da zum ersten mal nen dämpfer aufgesetzt.

für wow nerds die echt frisch sind und noch nie nen golden umrahmten mob gesehn haben is hogger echt sowas wie "der tod" oder "die apokalypse" oder so.... der grund um sich mal ne grp für ne quest zu suchen...


er ist einfach der urknall für sachen grpquestin... also lasst ihm seinen kultstatus ^^

hogger hats echt verdient!


----------



## Das E. (19. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Weil es der lächerlichste und kindischste "Kultstatus" ist.



Aber echt! Wie kann man nostalgische Erinnerungen an eines der ersten Erlebnisse in WoW welche zudem mehr als die Hälfte der Community teilt rückblickend bloß lustig finden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/2 lfm Naxx25 random epix farmrun gogogo!


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Weil es der lächerlichste und kindischste "Kultstatus" ist. Ich habe früher auch Allianz gespielt aber WARUM IN ALLER WELT sollte Hogger mir da im Gedächtnis bleiben? Wow, ich bin an einem Elite-Mob verreckt. Big whoop. Lasst uns 20 Threads darüber eröffnen! ES IST SO LUSTIG, ER IST DIE STÄRKSTE ENTITÄT IM WOW UNIVERSUM OLOLOLOLOLOL. Ah, nein warte. Es ist ein Level 11 Elite den jeder Lvl 13er allein legen kann. Krasser scheiß.
> 
> Das grenzt an "Epic Movie"-Humor.






sry..hab das nachher erst gelesen... dein humor is mir echt bissel schräg digga.

erstmal: 
lächerlich und kindischer natur fett in der hose alter! -_-

demnach willst du also nur stänkern. ohne einzusehn das hogger sich (vielleicht ausserhalb deines vllt begrenzten horizonts) zur kultfigur gemausert hat. *kopfschüttel* tut mir leid das ich drauf eingegangen bin -_-

+ du siehst nicht ein das zig unabhängige persönlichkeiten hogger in den "heilig" status berufen 
haben..

+ du siehst auch nicht diesen vielen (kult)videos von level 1 chars die den gott hogger solo bashen wollen? nicht die raids von vielen pinkhaarigen gnome auf das viech?

viele leute haben es vorgemacht und über hogger philosophiert...
es ist etwas an diesem char dran das die masse bewegt und du stänkerer wirst uns das nicht nehmen können mit deinen platten aussagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geh doch flott raidini dem content hinterher jagen und achte nich drauf was hier leute schreiben die sich für die stimmigkeit und inszenierung des games auch in den nicht high-end bereichen engagieren..


----------



## Harloww (19. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> geh doch flott raidini dem content hinterher jagen und achte nich drauf was hier leute schreiben die sich für die stimmigkeit und inszenierung des games auch in den nicht high-end bereichen engagieren..


Hast ja tatsächlich geschafft das gleiche zu sagen wie dein Vorredner, beeindruckend.

Zum Rest: COOL SMILEYS UND JUGENDSPRACHE.

Wenn ich mir die Leute so ansehe die Hogger lustig finden kann ich nur froh sein keiner von ihnen zu sein, das wirst du als einer eben dieser Personen sicher nicht verstehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so ziemlich alle "Kultvideos" von WoW genauso peinlich und schlecht sind.


----------



## Shizo. (19. Februar 2009)

derwaynez schrieb:


> Erster elite mob in wow



Ne is gibt Eisbart  der alte und son ein teil in teldrassil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> Ne is gibt Eisbart  der alte und son ein teil in teldrassil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


die allesammt mitlerwiele nonelite sind


----------



## rocktboyy (19. Februar 2009)

Hogger hat Wow erschaffen und ist Chuck Norris sohn^^


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Hast ja tatsächlich geschafft das gleiche zu sagen wie dein Vorredner, beeindruckend.
> 
> Zum Rest: COOL SMILEYS UND JUGENDSPRACHE.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Leute so ansehe die Hogger lustig finden kann ich nur froh sein keiner von ihnen zu sein, das wirst du als einer eben dieser Personen sicher nicht verstehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass so ziemlich alle "Kultvideos" von WoW genauso peinlich und schlecht sind.




ja ok hast gewonnen... wenn man sich über geschmack streitet kann es nur verlierer geben hat ein abgefeimter kopf mal klug festgestellt 

(^^,)


was isn das für ne komische miez in deiner sig und warum schaut mickymaus so schlechtgef*c*t?

fazit:
also friede auf erde.. nicht jeder findet blizz humor / charakderdesign lustich und das is auch gut so!


evtl beschimpfungen in diesem thread waren nicht absichtlich und rein karnevalsbedingt da der poster bowser nahe cologne lebt und reichlich angeheitert zur sache geht heut *zugebs*


so long.. luv & peace!


 ich mag hogger! nach wie vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (19. Februar 2009)

ehm ja zu vorpostern kein kommentar

Hogger ist eigentlich mehr so ein lebender Mythos. Das ist ein elite mob den man auf allianz seite als erste "gesucht" q töten muss.


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Februar 2009)

Gnomthebest schrieb:


> wer erzählt denn sowas?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


RICHTIG....hogger tritt chuck norris in den arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (19. Februar 2009)

"lebender" mythos?
"alle-3min-toter" mythos triffts eher...
zack!
jetzt bin ich in der langen reihe der unwitzigen hogger huldigern!
ich denke der thread is erledigt
/close


----------



## exodit (19. Februar 2009)

er wird sich eines tages noch erheben, wartet ab ... die hätten den eigentlich so als gag mal in arkatraz oder wie die nette instanz heißt einsperren sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... der gnom is zwar ganz lustig, aber hogger... das wäre episch geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

handyfeuerinecke schrieb:


> ehm ja zu vorpostern kein kommentar





hoffe du meinst rocktboyy und nich mich *g*


wie ich das hier so mitbekomme is das wie mit der neuen fernsehserie mit david duchovny.
da gibts es keine ufos und aliens und was nerds noch so alles an mulders rollen lieben..

statt dessen sex mit minderjährigen, sex, nackte frauen samt brüste und stuff und nochmal sex..

viele finden mulder deswegen nich mehr cool weil er nich mehr das selbe macht wie früher.



ist es das was die leute hier anpieselt? seid ihr neidisch das  hogger seinen weg gefunden hat und vielleicht nach hollywood geht? gönnt ihr ihm den erfolg nicht? hasst ihr ihn als das individuum das er ist?

oder habt ihr weiberdonnerstag (wie wir kölner sagen) nix anderes zu tun als über n low level sprite in nem mmorpg zu philosophieren?


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Februar 2009)

LordBowser schrieb:


> hoffe du meinst rocktboyy und nich mich *g*
> 
> 
> wie ich das hier so mitbekomme is das wie mit der neuen fernsehserie mit david duchovny.
> ...



also erstens sagt in köln niemand weiberdonnerstag...das heisst weiberfastnacht oder auf kölsch wieverfastelovend du bist also sicher kein richtiger kölner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zweitens stimme ich dir zu was hogger angeht....der ist kult und wem es nicht passt der hat pech gehabt.
und drittens fand ich david duchovny schon immer scheisse weil ich akte x nicht mag....dafür mögen andere hogger nicht und die welt dreht sich trotzdem weiter was solls^^


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

nur weil du keinen kennst der das sagt heisst es nich so?


schön wenn ihr euch alle bissel zanken wollt... aber ich bin zu festlich angehaucht für sowas ^^

mehr lossen de dooom in kööööllee *sings*

ich bin kölner auch wenn ich nich 100% dran hänge und karneval seit jahren für mich net aktuell is..

trotzdem bin ich in der kölner club und technoszene seit jeher verankert!

grüsse an die salznasen, hanzo nieswandt und konsorten, die ganze alte tiefenrauschgang und alle die ich grad vergessen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



köln wird weiter dreh und angelpunkt der entwicklung elektronischer tanzmusik bleiben! 

so far with offtopic, aber "echte" kösche erkennen mich nu bestimmt obwohl ich nich den kultigen fastelooovendsslang vom ankläger innehabe ^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Februar 2009)

ich weiss zwar nicht was hans nieswandt jetzt mit dem thema zu tun hat aber is auch egal.das war auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crabowiz (19. Februar 2009)

Rotel schrieb:


> Hogger ist verantwortlich für die ersten Gruppenbildungen in WOW. Ich kenne Leute die heute nach Jahren immer noch zusammen spielen und sich damals bei Hogger erstmals geholfen haben.



cool !


----------



## Nekramcruun (19. Februar 2009)

crabowiz schrieb:


> cool !



der inhalt dieses beitrages erschlägt mich geradezu....die informationsflut die aus dieser aussage entspringt ist für das normale menschliche gehirn nur schwer zu erfassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar nicht was hans nieswandt jetzt mit dem thema zu tun hat aber is auch egal.das war auch überhaupt nicht böse gemeint oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




er is der erste echte "kölner" der mir gerade einfiel im bezug auf das "wow-erfolgssystem" 
wie wow´ler sagen

oder wie normalos das ausdrücken: er hat mal echt was für den ruf der city getan und so...
aber das is wie bereits angemerkt nur off-topic.

das streitgespräch ob ich richtiger kölner bin oder nich könn wir demnach gerne per pm weiterführen..das hat hier wenig zu suchen...


das streitgespräch ob hogger n echter wow char is und seinen platz im content verdient hat führe ich gerne weiter hier fort... nichtsdestotrotz is eigentlich erstmal alles gesagt.

siehe anhand meines gleichnisses aus der hollywood filmwelt:


entweder es sagt der masse zu oder nich... solange es seinen sendeplatz hat darf es gehuldigt oder verteufelt werden, dazu isses ja da! aber merke: es hat seinen plan und daseinsberechtigung.

quellen aufgrund derer die obige behauptung aufgestellt wird: 

+grösstenteils selbstvermitteltes wissen über formen der modernen komunikationsmöglichkeiten, 
sowie 

+fachkundige berichte über "selbstfindung durch avatare" und formung des umfeldes anhand der persönlichen sicht der dinge, 

+diverse wissentschaftliche artikel über das dasein als "fanboy" (otaku) vornehmlich aus dem östlichen raum uvm-- 


kurzum: letztendlich dient hogger in meinen augen als anbetungswürdig für den typischen "underdog".
die art von spieler die sich auch nen hogger als charakter machen würden und mit diesem durchweg sympatisieren..  zielgruppe halt. er hat seinen platz in wow gefunden. seine skillz sind trotz aller patches und stoff immer noch erwähnenswert und jeder der ernsthaft nen allychart anfängt hat sich mit hogger auseinanderzusetzen oder muss halt nen gimpigen hordechar anfangen ^^


----------



## Ajinae (19. Februar 2009)

Sogar Blizzard hat dem Kult um Hogger gehuldigt und im Erfolgssystem unter Tode den Punkt Getötet durch Hogger hinzugefügt ;P
Was muss man da noch sagen?


----------



## LordBowser (19. Februar 2009)

Ajinae schrieb:


> Sogar Blizzard hat dem Kult um Hogger gehuldigt und im Erfolgssystem unter Tode den Punkt Getötet durch Hogger hinzugefügt ;P
> Was muss man da noch sagen?




irgendwie handhabe ich das alles hier viel zu textlastig...andere können es viel kürzer und knackiger auf den punkt bringen ^^


er hat sogar nen eigenen erfolg!! huldigt ihm oder flieht ihr narren!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (19. Februar 2009)

Alle die schlecht über Hogger reden wissen eben nicht wie kultig es ist mit nem 40er Lvl1 Raid hinzupilgern und ihn zu legen.

Habs schon als Menschen-Raid und schon als Gnomen-Raid gemacht... Einfach nur geil.
Aber das können Miese-Peter einfach nicht verstehen.

Manchmal frage ich mich echt was für Menschen das sind, die anderen ihre Schlechte-Laune-Meinung ans  Knie nageln müssen.
Die sollen heimgehn und über die schlecht Suppe schimpfen und uns in Ruhe
unsere coolen Feindbilder huldigen lassen.

Hogger ftw


----------



## Ducmort (19. Februar 2009)

Taoru schrieb:


> Hogger wird immer Elite bleiben... *g*


Hogger wird auch von Blizzard geachtet! Es werden im Erfolgssystem auch Tode durch Hogger aufgezeichnet!


----------



## BalianTorres (20. Februar 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Hogger hat Wow erschaffen und ist Chuck Norris sohn^^



Nääää, was für ein Schenkelklopfer. Respekt vor so viel Wortwitz. Dir raucht bestimmt jetzt noch die Kreativabteilung im Oberstübchen.


----------



## Tännrich (20. Februar 2009)

Selbst als Hordler hab ich den schon gelegt! Auch wenn er auf 80 noch ein kleines Problem darstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber das beweist ja das er mit Chuck Norris Verwandt ist!


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. Februar 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite


also gestern war der noch verdammt elite bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (20. Februar 2009)

J3st3r schrieb:


> "lebender" mythos?
> "alle-3min-toter" mythos triffts eher...
> zack!
> jetzt bin ich in der langen reihe der unwitzigen hogger huldigern!
> ...


Hogger wird immer leben.
Und dafür das du ein Ungläubiger bist wirst du gelyncht *mistgabelundfackelnraushol*

Hogger ist einfach .............   Hogger hald =) jeder der schon mal nen lvl 1er Raid auf ihn gemacht hat liebt ihn, oder sollte zumindest =)

Hogger > all =)


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Hogger

Der einzige *Raidboss*, welcher nicht im aktuellem Content ist, aber immer mal wieder in Massen geraidet wird, auch wenn man 8 lvl drunter ist geht man gerne hin.


----------



## Tomratz (20. Februar 2009)

<3 Hogger.

Hogger ist einfach Kult, wer den nicht kennt, hat was verpennt (Ironie off).
Selbst eingefleischte Hordespieler erstellen sich extra n Allytwink, nur um
einmal gegen Hogger zu kämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Gibts auf Hordenseite eigentlich nen entsprechenden Kultmob?


----------



## Gerbalin (20. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Btw: Gibts auf Hordenseite eigentlich nen entsprechenden Kultmob?



Keiner der so bekannt ist wie Hogger


----------



## Turican (20. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Btw: Gibts auf Hordenseite eigentlich nen entsprechenden Kultmob?




Nein,weil die Hordespieler nicht bei jedem Mist verrecken


----------



## Silmarilli (20. Februar 2009)

das einzige was ich doof finde ... Hogger is noch Elite aber das Elite-PflanzenElementar Grimmeiche in Teldrassil (nachtelfen-starter) is non-elite geworden ... doof dad.
*whined*


----------



## dannyl2912 (20. Februar 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Nein,weil die Hordespieler nicht bei jedem Mist verrecken




So kann man das auch sehen. Der hat sogar mal nen halben 25er Raid mit Level 1-2-Gnomen dahingerichtet. Aber er erlag trotzdem der Übermacht der Winzlinge. Wenn man ihn kennt, kann man im in seinem Levelbereich passend zur Quest auch alleine legen.


Meine Sina kannte ihn damals noch nicht und musste einen zweiten Versuch in einer Gruppe starten.


----------



## rocktboyy (20. Februar 2009)

Silmarilli schrieb:


> das einzige was ich doof finde ... Hogger is noch Elite aber das Elite-PflanzenElementar Grimmeiche in Teldrassil (nachtelfen-starter) is non-elite geworden ... doof dad.
> *whined*



Wenn Hogger non eilite wird werden die meisten spieler die ich kenne auf hören ^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Februar 2009)

Sowas wie Hogger gibt es tatsächlich nicht für Horden-Spieler. Das ist auch der Grund, warum viele Hordies (ich inbegriffen) ihn mal besucht haben.

Wir haben dafür etwas ähnlich nerviges im Chat-Channel von OG. "Wer zieht mich RF?". Für alle eingefleischten Allianzer; RF (Ragefire) ist die Instanz unterhalb von Orgrimmar (Flammenschlund auf deutsch). Jeder Level 10-13 Spieler, der in OG steht, hat bestimmt schon einmal ne Gruppe dafür gesucht, oder jemanden der ihn da durchzieht.
Ich weiss nicht, ob die Allianz auch so eine Ini hat, die die Leute ständig nach einem 'Zug' fragen. Is teilweise nicht auszuhalten in OG...

Btw. an alle Hordenspieler. Wenn ihr mal eine vergleichbare (wie Hogger) Herausforderung sucht, dann macht im Blutelfenstartgebiet (nunja nicht ganz Startgebiet, sondern in den Geisterlanden) einen Raid auf Dar'Khan in der Todesfestung sobald ihr mit ca. Lvl 10-12 dort angekommen seid.
Schon der Weg zu ihm ist eine epische Schlacht (besonders mit > 25 Spielern) und er selber einer der schwersten Herausforderungen.
Da kommt Naxx 60er Feeling wieder auf.

Ps'
Und man heult auch nicht mehr, weil sie Dar'Khan, der Oberbösewicht aus der Sunwell-Trilogy, zu einem Level 20er Elite Endmob (Blutelfen) degradiert haben.
Daaaanke Blizz -.-


----------



## elrazzor (20. Februar 2009)

Was ich besonders cool finde wenn ihr mal bei euren Erfolge unter Statistik sucht findet ihr einen PUnkt "Tode durch Hogger" so etwas findet ihr nicht von anderen Elite Mobs^^


----------



## Tomratz (20. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Wir haben dafür etwas ähnlich nerviges im Chat-Channel von OG. "Wer zieht mich RF?". Für alle eingefleischten Allianzer; RF (Ragefire) ist die Instanz unterhalb von Orgrimmar (Flammenschlund auf deutsch). Jeder Level 10-13 Spieler, der in OG steht, hat bestimmt schon einmal ne Gruppe dafür gesucht, oder jemanden der ihn da durchzieht.
> Ich weiss nicht, ob die Allianz auch so eine Ini hat, die die Leute ständig nach einem 'Zug' fragen. Is teilweise nicht auszuhalten in OG...



Gibts bei Ally.

Zum einen sehr beliebt zum ziehen, die Todesminen, auch DM abgekürzt, für Lvl 17 aufwärts
Zum anderen das Verlies in Sturmwind, so ca. ab Level 20 glaub ich.

Da werden teilweise richtig hohe Taschengelder für geboten.

BTW: hab neulich mal einen Besuch in DM gemacht, Nostalgie pur wenn mann dran denkt dass man an Van Cleef mal gewiped ist


----------



## Zodttd (20. Februar 2009)

KiLLa239 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nervig das in jedem Zusammenhand irgentwer "Hogger" oder "Chuck Norris" schreien muss, ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören... Einmal ist es lustig aber irgentwann reichts auch.



wenn mimimi dann pls "irgentwer" mit d schreiben...


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2009)

Tomratz schrieb:


> Zum einen sehr beliebt zum ziehen, die Todesminen, auch DM abgekürzt, für Lvl 17 aufwärts


Chaching, eigentlich ne völlig falsche Abkürzung, da mit DM ursprünglich Dire Maul gemeint war. Leider, leider kennen die Jungspunde von heute das nicht mehr und haben deshalb diese völlig inkorrekte Abkürzung in die Welt gebracht.


----------



## Annovella (20. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist vorallem so bekannt, weil er in der Liste der Mobs, die am meisten Spieler getötet haben, ganz oben steht :>


----------



## Zwodrey (20. Februar 2009)

Ich habe von dem Kollegen eines nicht näher bekannten Schwagers neulich gehört, dass Hogger der Endboss in der Eiskronenzitadelle sein wird. Nch dem 10minütigen Kampf gegen Arthas öffnet sich eine Türe hinter ihm. Dort folgt man einem Pfad der einen dann auf ein Gelände führt, wo Hogger den Raid schon erwartet. Plötzlich erscheinen dann alle verbleibenden Drachenaspekte, die Anführer der Allianz und der Horde, inklusive Saurfang, um dem Raid zu helfen. Nach einem 30minütigen Kampf in dem viele sterben werden, auch Aspekte, wird man Hogger zum Rückzug bringen können. Er entschwindet dann mit den Worten "I´ll be back" und lässt einen zerlumpten Beutel mit zwei Legendarys zurück.

Also ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (20. Februar 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Hogger isn armer alter Questmob, der aus Spass von 70ger umgeklatscht wird..... der arme :-(




auch von lvl 1 char fun-raids ^^


----------



## Tomratz (20. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Chaching, eigentlich ne völlig falsche Abkürzung, da mit DM ursprünglich Dire Maul gemeint war. Leider, leider kennen die Jungspunde von heute das nicht mehr und haben deshalb diese völlig inkorrekte Abkürzung in die Welt gebracht.



Mir bekannt, habe aber der Einfachheit halber eben nicht die Deutsche Abkürzung TM, sondern eben die inzwischen
von vielen verwendete DM.


----------



## Pcasso (20. Februar 2009)

Zwodrey schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Kollegen eines nicht näher bekannten Schwagers neulich gehört, dass Hogger der Endboss in der Eiskronenzitadelle sein wird. Nch dem 10minütigen Kampf gegen Arthas öffnet sich eine Türe hinter ihm. Dort folgt man einem Pfad der einen dann auf ein Gelände führt, wo Hogger den Raid schon erwartet. Plötzlich erscheinen dann alle verbleibenden Drachenaspekte, die Anführer der Allianz und der Horde, inklusive Saurfang, um dem Raid zu helfen. Nach einem 30minütigen Kampf in dem viele sterben werden, auch Aspekte, wird man Hogger zum Rückzug bringen können. Er entschwindet dann mit den Worten "I´ll be back" und lässt einen zerlumpten Beutel mit zwei Legendarys zurück.
> 
> Also ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf!
> 
> ...




ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an....nein ich erhoffe es mir, dass das ein 

>>>>>>>
/ironie an
........text.......
/ironie aus
<<<<<<<<

post war ^^ 
(geh ich einfach mal davon aus, aufgrund des ersten satzen, aber man weiss ja nie ^^)


----------



## Zwodrey (20. Februar 2009)

Pcasso schrieb:


> ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an....nein ich erhoffe es mir, dass das ein
> 
> >>>>>>>
> /ironie an
> ...



ich würde jedem eine narrenkappe aufsetzen, der meinen text für bare münze nimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (20. Februar 2009)

hogger wird immer zur elite hören!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (20. Februar 2009)

Zwodrey schrieb:


> ich würde jedem eine narrenkappe aufsetzen, der meinen text für bare münze nimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaubs zwar auch nicht aber cool wärs schon =)
So richtig Allimania Style XD (Allimania Folge 19 - Wo die "Helden" im Kerker von Illidan stehen, dieser rastet aus und Arthas lacht Illidan aus. Und plötzlich kommt Hogger =D.)


----------



## Shubunki (20. Februar 2009)

..kennt ihr noch Langnese "..Hogger Dir einen ! "... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Februar 2009)

Zwodrey schrieb:


> Ich habe von dem Kollegen eines nicht näher bekannten Schwagers neulich gehört, dass Hogger der Endboss in der Eiskronenzitadelle sein wird. Nch dem 10minütigen Kampf gegen Arthas öffnet sich eine Türe hinter ihm. Dort folgt man einem Pfad der einen dann auf ein Gelände führt, wo Hogger den Raid schon erwartet. Plötzlich erscheinen dann alle verbleibenden Drachenaspekte, die Anführer der Allianz und der Horde, inklusive Saurfang, um dem Raid zu helfen. Nach einem 30minütigen Kampf in dem viele sterben werden, auch Aspekte, wird man Hogger zum Rückzug bringen können. Er entschwindet dann mit den Worten "I´ll be back" und lässt einen zerlumpten Beutel mit zwei Legendarys zurück.
> 
> Also ich freu mich schon tierisch drauf!
> 
> ...


Hm... abgesehen davon, dass Hogger da nicht reinpasst, klingt dieser <<<ironie>>> Kampf nach einer richtig geilen Schlacht.
Wenn das so bei Arthas wäre, würd ich jetzt schon sabbern. Ernsthaft, nach dem Ingame-Video beim Tor hoffen doch alle darauf, dass bei Arthas die Post abgehen wird. Aber Blizz wirds schon noch versauen.

Habt ihr das Video bei der Schlacht mal näher betrachtet? Hogger steht überall im Hintergrund und lacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er raucht auch das Gift von der Apothekervereinigung mit den Worten "Richtiger guter Stoff"


----------



## Valkron (20. Februar 2009)

ROFL guckt mal:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/community/c...allery.html#185


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (20. Februar 2009)

Ihr müsst ma bei Erfolgen > Statistiken > Tode >Welt gucken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da steht "Tode durch Hogger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffaerbse (20. Februar 2009)

Also immer einmal im Monat is Hogger Raid pflicht bei uns.
also so ca 20-40 lvl 1 chars kloppen Hogger isn riesen Spass ^^
wildes Geschrei :
Ahhhh hab Aggro 
plx mehr heal schnell
zig mal oom
bin Tod 
oO Phase 2 schnell mehr dmg 
achtung wegen Beserker timer usw 

xD


----------



## Areku al-Khemi (20. Februar 2009)

Hogger ist sogar so berühmt, dass er es ins Kartenspiel geschafft hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (20. Februar 2009)

Ich wette die meisten von den "Hogger ist imba und Chuck Norris" labertüten, würden ihn a) nichtmal kennen wenn er nicht dauernd erwähnt werden würde und b) ihn ohne Popularität nie im Leben so toll finden.


----------



## Valkron (20. Februar 2009)

Hmmmmm....

www.hogger.de

Naja...


----------



## Ridiculous (20. Februar 2009)

gj "Palinkos"

nächstes mal bitte thread sterben lassen, damit nicht alle wieder hier sinnlos rumspamen


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist Hogger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, google.de ist ne tolle Addresse, wenn man mal was wissen möchte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Februar 2009)

ist ein elite mob in wlad von elwyn glaub die erste elite q im spiel  es finden manchma raids mit nur lvl 1 chars stat die in killn


----------



## Nikaru (20. Februar 2009)

Wer Hogger nicht kennt, kennt WOW nicht ^^ =P

mfg


----------



## XxEldorianxX (20. Februar 2009)

Alien123  	Geschrieben: Heute, 11:57
  	Ich wette die meisten von den "Hogger ist imba und Chuck Norris" labertüten, würden ihn a) nichtmal kennen wenn er nicht dauernd erwähnt werden würde und b) ihn ohne Popularität nie im Leben so toll finden.
________________________________________________________________________________

also ich fand hogger schon immer lustig und hab auch schon die raid witze gemacht bevor ich sie mal im handelschannel gelesen habe....und hogger ist halt einfach kult...und wer das gegenteil behauptet is ein hordler und nur neidisch das er hogger nich legen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hogger ist immernoch elite..sie haben nur die hp gesenkt auf 666..was beweist das hogger sehr übel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: sorry aber die zitieren funktion geht nich bei mir ka warum -.-


----------



## Stoffl (20. Februar 2009)

KArzzor schrieb:


> aber wer ist hogger?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hackle (20. Februar 2009)

letztens im lfg chanel gelesn : lfm hogger raid 24/40
war recht witzig^^


----------



## SixNight (20. Februar 2009)

Elite Mob du den killen musst wenn du komplett Goldshire durch questest


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> nicht rare und seid patch 2.3 auch nicht mehr elite


Doch er ist noch Elite und wird es auch immer bleiben (als ziemlich einziger Questmob in Azeroth)


PS:  Er ist die coolste und stärkste Sau dem man als Lowlevel(ally) begegnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

